# zahnbrassen und bernsteinmakrelen



## heiko666666 (17. Juli 2009)

nachdem was zulu gesagt hat("da gibt es keine thune bb usw.
aber zahnbrassen und berndsteinmakrelen
ganz schwer
da bleibt dir nur....")
will ich mal gucken ob ich nicht die z-brassen und berndsteinmakrelen nicht zusammen mit denn angeblich nicht vorhandeten bb und denn sehr sehr seltenen thunen auf einen streich befischen kann.?!
aber jetzt die lächerliche frage(wieso oft ihn letzter zeit|rolleyes)
wie fischt man den  überhaupt auf z-brasse und bernsteinmakrele...?;+#c:c


----------



## zandermouse (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: zahnbrassen und bernsteinmakrelen*

Hai heiko666666,

fahr am besten dort hin und laß Dir alles vor Ort erklären,
denn soviel Nichtwissen kann hier keiner mehr verartzten.

Du hast heute 3 neue Themen eröffnet, die für die Angler,
die hier mitlesen, so selbstverständlich sind, wie der tägliche
Griff zur Klorolle. Können wir irgend etwas machen, damit Du Dich nicht alle 2 Minuten hier mit einem neuen Thema meldest ? Frag doch bitte einmal Deine Mutti, ob es nicht ein
Big Game Buch zu Weihnachten sein darf. Du scheinst bis dato gerade einmal zu wissen, wie man Brassen stippt. 
Also, was soll das ?

Gruß

zandermouse


----------



## heiko666666 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: zahnbrassen und bernsteinmakrelen*

Ja ich hab wenig praxis und teorie erfahrung bin ja auch noch nett so alt...


----------



## heiko666666 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: zahnbrassen und bernsteinmakrelen*

.....


----------



## zandermouse (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: zahnbrassen und bernsteinmakrelen*

Na gut ein Tip soll's noch sein, aber dann ist Schluss,
dann ist Marlin1 endlich einmal dran, dem Nachwuchs zu
helfen. 

Diese Fische kannst Du mit Speed-Jiggen regelrecht
ausrotten, wenn Du ein Echolot hast. Sag's aber
bitte nicht Marlin1, sonst fängt der tatsächlich noch an,
irgend etwas zu fangen ! :q

Gruß

zandermouse


----------



## LAC (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: zahnbrassen und bernsteinmakrelen*

Hallo heiko6x6, 
nun bin ich auch ein neuling hier im big game forum, so wie du und mache mir so meine gedanken, wenn ich alle deine themen sowie postings lese, verwirrst du mich, ich möchte so gerne antworten, bin jedoch sprachlos.
Ein neuling bin ich nicht, wenn es um die big game angelei geht, ich betreibe sie schon seit meinem 21 lebensjahr und ich möchte dir gerne helfen. 
Deine themen sowie postings sind so interessant, dass ich mehrmals suchen musste, wo kann ich denn mein posting platzieren - ich mache es jetzt hier.
Nun erwähnst du in deinen postings die kornaten, murter sowie dein boot, ob es dort möglich ist fische zu finden und bittest woanders um kapitale fangmeldungen und vieles mehr - fragen über fragen kommen ans tageslicht. Ich hoffe ja nicht, dass du überschüttet wirst von informationen von den big game bordies und nur noch fische im kopf hast. Du solltest auch mal ein auge an land werfen, denn wenn die bora dir über den weg läuft, das ist eine ganz wilde, die sogar zauberkräfte besitzt. Sie kann aus deinem boot ein segelflugzeg machen - ich hoffe ja nicht, dass sie dich ganz nah zu den fischen bringt, die du suchst. 
Nun besitze ich zwar ein blaues auge, in 600 m tiefe habe ich es mir geholt - damit kann ich noch alles erfassen - bin also nicht blind - obwohl ich das gerne sein möchte, damit ich nicht immer die schmerzen ertrage beim lesen.
Eine frage habe ich, wie sieht das bei dir aus? 
Gruß


----------



## heiko666666 (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: zahnbrassen und bernsteinmakrelen*

was sieht bei mir aus?


----------



## LAC (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: zahnbrassen und bernsteinmakrelen*

Heiko ....6,
wenn du fragen stellst - fallen sie dir spontein ein und kommen locker aus der hand, oder bist du verkrampft und fühlst eine belastung dabei im kopf. Sie sind so ausgefeilt und ich muss in meinen alten tagen mir richtig gedanken machen, wie ich sie beantworten kann. 


Ich bin fast sprachlos und am ende.
Da fällt mir spontan die zeile von zandermouse ein.
Können wir irgend etwas machen, damit Du Dich nicht alle 2 Minuten hier mit einem neuen Thema meldest. 
Nun ist mein helfersyndrom erschöpft, und einige bordies sind sicherlich noch am arbeiten, damit du auch die richtigen antworten bekommst.

Ich mache mir gedanken ob diese antworten wirkung zeigen, denn in einem postig erwähnst du,
Ja ich hab wenig praxis und teorie erfahrung bin ja auch noch nett so alt... 

Das ist gut so, du kannst also noch viel lernen. 
Um es zu verstehen - muss man viel lesen. 
Deine fragen sind so ausgefeilt, deshalb ist mein posting auch schwer verständlich, obwohl es nichts mit der zahnbrasse zu tun hat - ich hoffe nicht, dass du dir beim reinziehen, die zähne ausbeisst, dann können sprachschwierigkeiten auftreten.

Ich hoffe ja nicht, dass du hier einen 6x6 rollfilm ablaufen lässt - das sind formate für den profi - ich bin leider laie :q


----------



## freibadwirt (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: zahnbrassen und bernsteinmakrelen*

hallo heiko 
tu mir bitte einen gefallen und fahr mit deinen Boot nicht so weit raus der Wind in diesem Gebiet ist für kleine Boote wirklich sau gefährlich #d. Speed jiggen in dem Gebiet ist natürlich möglich aber ohne Super Echolt aussichtslos .Einzig mit Downrigger und frisch gefangenen Hornhecht solltest du gute Chancen haben die Teile zu fangen .Ach ja mit den Tipps von unseren Zandermouse wäre ich an deiner Stelle sehr vorsichtig wiklich Ahnung hat er nur vom fang von Kinder - Sailfischen und die überleben es in der Regel nicht .#q#q#q
Gruß Andreas


----------



## heiko666666 (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: zahnbrassen und bernsteinmakrelen*

hornhechte lebend schleppen?oder was...#h


----------



## freibadwirt (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: zahnbrassen und bernsteinmakrelen*



heiko666666 schrieb:


> hornhechte lebend schleppen?oder was...#h


 
#6#6#6#6


----------



## zandermouse (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: zahnbrassen und bernsteinmakrelen*

Hallo Heiko,

lass Dir mal von dem Schankwirt nicht
den dicken Daumen zeigen, sonst wird's
Nichts mit den Zahnbrassen.

Ein Hornhecht so zu riggen, dass er vernünftig
läuft ist mit das Schwierigste überhaupt !
Das kann unser lieber Schankwirt auch nicht.
Einem Anfänger ist von so etwas abzuraten,
aber vielleicht kann Dir das der Skipper zeigen.

Meistens schleppt der Wirt seine Wobbler mit
langem Stahlvorfach durch sein Schwimmbad.
Von daher kann nicht viel Gescheites von
ihm rüberkommen. Aber das siehst Du ja selbst.:q:q:q

Gruß

zandermouse


----------



## heiko666666 (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: zahnbrassen und bernsteinmakrelen*

warum überhaupt hornhechte?sind die perfekt gross oder riechen die so gut?
und kann man nicht anstatt lebend riggen einfach das rückrat entfernen denn lebend köder ist aufwändig zu 
besorgen...
danke für tipps und infos 
gruss heiko
ps: (wider meine standart-frage|uhohIN welcher tiefe die hornhechte oder andere sachen schleppen für berndsteinmakrele und so...


----------



## noworkteam (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: zahnbrassen und bernsteinmakrelen*

Ganz abgesehen davon das hier im BG-Bereich immer eine "prima" Stimmung herrscht....

Zandermouse,.., Du muss wirklich schon viel rum gekommen sein die letzten zwei Jahre seit Deiner ersten Noob-Anfrage hier im BG-Teil..kommt irgendwie bissle dekadent rüber Dein Schreibstil...

_PS. Poppern mit der Penn 950ssm vom Strand auf Mauritius,..was sagte noch Hausmeister Krause: Sicher Sicher.....|uhoh:_


----------



## heiko666666 (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: zahnbrassen und bernsteinmakrelen*

sind ja alle super trauf ...
...pünktlich zu denn sommerferien|supergri


----------



## rauber83 (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: zahnbrassen und bernsteinmakrelen*



heiko666666 schrieb:


> sind ja alle super trauf ...
> ...pünktlich zu denn sommerferien|supergri



also aj schleppen geht eigentlich ganz einfach. nen lebenden koederfisch an nem downrigger genau auf die hälfte der wassertiefe und den anderen so etwa 15 ft über grund. nur aufpassen wenn iwelche gegenstände kommen... deshalb den unteren downrigger ball mit 50lbs mono riggen. schleppgeschwindigkeit sollte so um die 2-3 kn sein, damit der koederfisch noch mitschwimmen kann. als montage einfach single stran mit 2 drillingen. ein drilling durch die nase und den anderen am rücken oder freihängend. das wars eigentlich. zum jiggen auf ajs schau dir doch einfach diverse jigging post ein. zum beispiel bei angeln weltweit die div. florida threads. wie gross die aj bestände vor kroatien sind kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, da ich dort selbst noch nie gefischt hab. dort wo ich auf ajs fische kannst du nix falsch machen. einfach auf ein wrack und dann speed jiggen nach oben. sollte nach 2 sec. einer oder 2 dranhängen.(ja es ist nicht ungewöhnlich wenn du auf beiden assist hooks jeweils einen hakst) für grosse ajs nehm ich deshalb nur noch die riesen oti jigs her also die um die 45 cm...... vielleicht findest ja was... aber nur mal als tipp: les doch einfach mal diverse threads hier durch bevor du neue startest.


----------



## freibadwirt (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: zahnbrassen und bernsteinmakrelen*



zandermouse schrieb:


> Meistens schleppt der Wirt seine Wobbler mit
> langem Stahlvorfach durch sein Schwimmbad.
> Von daher kann nicht viel Gescheites von
> ihm rüberkommen. Aber das siehst Du ja selbst.:q:q:q
> ...


 

War mit dem was ich bei uns im Freibad gefangen hab immer sehr zufrieden .|supergri|muahah:|muahah:
Gruß Andreas#h#h


----------



## LAC (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: zahnbrassen und bernsteinmakrelen*

@ Heiko 666666
nun kenne ich diese gebiet von zadar bis split und die vorgelagerten inseln sehr gut. In den 6o/70/80iger jahren war ich jährlich dort mehrere wochen , da ich mit dem nationalmuseum zusammen gearbeitet habe. Nochmal zur bora - sie wird meistens unterschätzt. Er ist mit dem im rhone delta aufkommenden wind, der gefährlichste fallwind der im mittelmeer vorkommt. Zum glück kommen im bereich um split nur noch die ausläufer vor. In wenigen minuten schiebt sich eine wolkendecke - wie ein teppich -über das velebitgebirge und dann kracht es - windstärke 12 ist angesagt - wohnmobile und kleinboote fliegen durch die luft oder an land und reichlich boote zerschellen an den felsen der vorgelagerten inseln. All dieses habe ich gesehen, mit einem boot von 4.5 m ist es eine große gefahr diese region außerhalb der küste zu befahren - die gefährlichkeit ist, dass du nicht schnell genug einen sicheren hafen ansteuern kannst - der wind kommt in wenigen minuten, wobei es im küstenbereich kein problem ist bei gutem wetter zu angeln.
Dieses möchte ich dir mitteilen, damit du heile nach hause kommst.
Wie die momentane situation betreffend der fänge und fishfauna aussieht, kann ich nicht sagen, da ich dieses gebiet nach dem krieg nicht mehr aufgesucht habe, jedoch habe ich ab den 60iger jahren dort kapitale fänge gemacht - auch in landnähe wurden zahnbrasse und bernsteinmakrelen gelandet mit etwas anderen methoden. Die besten fangplätze und fischarten habe ich in den bekannten fachzeitungen schon vor dreißig jahren pupliziert. Im august bin ich für einige tage dort und werde speziell das gebiet im novigradsko kanal (zadar) beangeln - er hat eine beachtliche tiefe und er wird von den fischern, die langleinen legen nicht aufgesucht, da sie durch die felsen große verluste haben. Dieser kanal zählte zu den besten fanggebieten die damals jugoslawien hatte, da gehören auch die vorgelagerten inseln d.h. die kornaten zu, die ich jährlich auch immer aufgesucht habe. Nun haben wir damals etwas anders geangelt als heute, jedoch erfolge wurden auch verbucht - ich glaube sogar noch mehr, da ja der fischbestand weltweit schrumpft.

Ich würde dir empfeheln, ein angelboot zu mieten, dass dir der kapitän bzw. crew alles schön am haken zaubert, dann besteht eine chance - denn es ist schon wichtig, dass man die fanggründe ansteuert und wie der köder montiert bzw. angeboten wird.


----------

